# My dogs



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

First of i'll introduce Kaiser he's the youngest at only 19 months old he's an Irish stafford which is just a name of a breeding between bull terrier and staffy



















Next is Tara she is kaiser's mum, she's 4 years old.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

And finally Lucy a 8 year old yorky x JR



















all together


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

they all look great and look like they having great fun in the sea bless them all


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice dogs Tina!


You are going to have to forgive my ignorance, I thought the Irish staff was basically another name for pit bull??


Please feel free to correct me, as i dont mean to offend!


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

wow a lovely set of dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

You have some nice dogs there Tina and great to see some nice big pics! not that I am short sighted or anything ha ha just had to get the magnifier out to see the small ones!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Irish staff is a term used by breeders for a staffy cross bull terriers - which i think have been breeding together for over 50 years.

Thanks for the great comments


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

jace said:


> i believe if pitbull was brought up from pup with proper love and affection and a firm hand they would be no more trouble than a stafford, idiots who put them in "pits" to kill each other deserve a lot more than six moths in jail sorry for rant but hate the idea of my dogs getting hurt and dont see why any dog sould either


I totally agree with you, only bad ownership makes a bad pet




Tina said:


> Irish staff is a term used by breeders for a staffy cross bull terriers - which i think have been breeding together for over 50 years.
> Thanks for the great comments


Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

No problem


----------

